# DWA snake handling experience



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone know of any experts in the midlands who can officially offer handling experience, courses or tuition? Hopefully someone who's advice can obviously give me some great experience and also help with my license application.

Many thanks


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't see too many people offering assistance, because if something goes wrong there is probably a chance they might loose their license, but then again i guess its worth a try.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

edit: re-read post and missed the word officaly the first time

(couldn't edit old post so sorry for double posting)


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

It's annoying that there is no where (that I have heard of anyway) that does something like this.
I understand why private keepers may not want to do it. They work hard to get their licences and the last thing they want is for it to get taken away.
I have heard of some private keepers teaching people before but its not something they usually do. Definitely worth asking though.
I hope one day a programme like this is set up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

You may find that you`d have to travel, but have you tried ringing any of the zoos based around the middle of the country, also there is the Proteus trust which may be able to help or advise you. Good luck & keep us all posted.:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think it would be a risk to licensed people helping others out. They could teach using non DWA listed species, just to show the basics of handling.


----------



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. It's an interesting one.

I'm used to handling snakes. Nothing like one of my grumpy green tree python's to keep me on my toes. I'm just not well drilled in the use of hooks etc, I'm sure a few hours with someone would be a great and experience that can't be learned from books.

Going through the DWA licence requirements and it certainly helps if you can prove you've had handling experience.

Approaching Zoo's is not a bad idea. West Midlands Safari Park has a excellent Herp centre. I'll give it a go.

Watch this space...


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I don't think it would be a risk to licensed people helping others out. They could teach using non DWA listed species, just to show the basics of handling.


I don't think it's the risk to the DWAL holder so much, however of course the last thing they want is a young person getting a bite at their place, it's not exactly good for anyone is it. After what happened to a keeper in South Wales recently, the community and press giving him a hard time (although there were no bites involved!)... you can't say for sure it wouldn't affect them.

I think it's more the fact these guys don't know who is who on these forums. I can say from personal experience that they are very helpful and willing to go out their way once you get past that initial barrier. I have had nothing but help, great advise and invitations from DWAL keepers, it's just it's so difficult to know who is serious from a forum (and who is in for the long run and not just going through a 'phase')

Lest I forget I actually got my first look at a DWA room from posting on here a year or two ago, allbeit because someone came along and annoyed a keeper into inviting me, but hey since then I have learnt lots and gained what I call a reasonable amount of expereince with DWA snakes : victory:

PS. I should add there are tons of other ways to get experience, going abroad being one... there are lots of courses and things like that run all over the world, however it depends what experience your after, I was more after experience with the husbandry of the snakes and the layout of venomous rooms. And this is the DWA section... any DWA keepers out there?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wayakinwolf said:


> You may find that you`d have to travel, but have you tried ringing any of the zoos based around the middle of the country, also there is the Proteus trust which may be able to help or advise you. Good luck & keep us all posted.:2thumb:


I doubt Proteus have the ability or experience to help!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

GreenTreePython said:


> Thanks for the replys. It's an interesting one.
> 
> I'm used to handling snakes. Nothing like one of my grumpy green tree python's to keep me on my toes. I'm just not well drilled in the use of hooks etc, I'm sure a few hours with someone would be a great and experience that can't be learned from books.
> 
> ...


Hmm im afraid chondros arent a bit like hots in the way they behave - especially on a hook hun - get yourself a really pissy rat snake. I have a VBB here who is satan in snake form, remarkably he is much 'angrier' than many hot snakes ive encountered personally - however NOTHING can prepare you for the real thing. There are a whole host of venomous that i am in awe of and just could never see myself being capable of keeping.

As very few DWAL holders are willing to help aspiring keepers (with good reason frankly) and its a shame there are no courses about this kind of thing. The way i see it, the best thing you can do is get your hook skills up to scratch with a non venomous fast pissy snake and have your room ready - get your licence and get a small hot that will keep you on your toes and learn as the snake grows. I cant see any other way of doing it aside from throwing yourself in at the deep end like that frankly - if you can keep venomous snakes that are 'tricky' husbandry-wise like chondros, and you are respectful in your handling and are of the right mindset for hots, you shouldnt have a problem.

Thats my 2p on the subject anyway : victory:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

BTEC Level 3 Extended Diploma in Animal Management (Exotics and Collections) at Wiltshire College 2011/12

our local college offers this....

included is a part to help people gain the experiance to keep DWA.

if i didnt have to work I would definately do this course not necessarily for the DWA but for general reptile experiance


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a good 2p worth chondro


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have mentored for want of a better word in the past. But if you really want to get experience with venomous you need to find somebody in your area and then see how it goes from there. Zoo's are no good as they wouldnt let a volunteer go near venomous for a start and there policy these days due to the wonderfull Health and safety act is minimal contact with the animal. Remember its ok learning to hook out a calm snake but what happens if you need to get proprer hands on and its in a bad mood. My opinion you should be able to deal with a nast aggressive snake before you go for a dwal you should also be able to use the various restraining methods too if you cant then you are not just putting yourself in danger but the snake's health too.
And i know Proteus would not be able to give you any experience


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you tried Shropshire Exotics. A guy name Rich runs one there for around 120 pounds.


----------

